# Cologne – winner of the MIPIM award 2009



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

Winner of the MIPIM award 2009 category business centre.


























































































It's the second prize for Cologne within three years.


----------



## igormaverick (Feb 20, 2008)

Wonderful!


----------

